# Best outdoor books?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I get some time to listen to audible books so I am wondering what are some good hunting/conservation books? Ones about Theodoore Roosevekt or just in general good hunting books?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You could check out "The monkey wrench gang" by Edward Abbey.
That one seems to be right down your alley.;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The classics of course:




























*









-DallanC

*


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

Edward Abby wouldn't be a bad read. Blood Ties was a good book. The journals of Louis and Clark are very interesting. Are you looking for adventure stories or something more philosophical or a "How to" type book?


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

The Green Hills of Africa by Hemingway is one of my all-time favorites along with A River Runs Through It by Norman Maclean.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I really like Man-Eaters of Kumaon by Jim Corbett. He has some amazing tales to tell.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

T-dubs-42 said:


> The Green Hills of Africa by Hemingway is one of my all-time favorites along with A River Runs Through It by Norman Maclean.


Plus, if you read something by Hemingway, you can feel like your sophisticated and better than everyone else.  Seriously, it is an interesting read.

I'd also recommend Into the Wild, by Jon Krakauer and Touching the Void by Joe Simpson. These are both amazing true stories.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fox Fire

Not exactly a story, but teaches some valuable skills.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You might enjoy this one if you want some reading on conservation and land use.

https://www.amazon.com/Sand-County-...9070831&sr=1-2&keywords=a+sand+county+almanac


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Pat Mcmanus


----------

